# Tegu Rescue



## ArizonaTegu (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Everybody,
I am doing this post to find somebody to rescue a tegu, or know of a place that can. No, not my tegu. I have a friend on youtube, his friend, where he lives has a young Colombian tegu, 6-8 months old. They live in NY. The kid can no longer care for the tegu, the dad does not want it there anymore. The tegu is in a 30 gallon tank, and was also kept in a dog crate. The tegu also has a split open cut on it's tail. It is eating fine on meat, egg yolk etc. This tegu is FREE to who ever wants to adopt it, you only have to pay the cost to have it shipped to you, I am sure overnight shipping.

If any of you are interested, let me know, and I can get further info for you. I will do an update message on my tegu soon. Thanks!


----------



## Aardbark (Jul 21, 2013)

How old is the tegu, and whats its temperament? Are there any pictures?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 21, 2013)

Any pocs and how big I live in nyc

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 21, 2013)

If your experienced in packing and shipping, I may be able to help. Can you get me some photos of the injury?


----------



## ArizonaTegu (Jul 21, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Any pocs and how big I live in nyc
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


 
I was told 6-8 months old, and a possible female. I will get his youtube channel name and will send it to you, or post it here. This way maybe you can contact him yourself.


----------



## ArizonaTegu (Jul 21, 2013)

Aardbark said:


> How old is the tegu, and whats its temperament? Are there any pictures?


 
I have only seen a video of the tegu from this kids youtube channel. He was told it was an argentine, but it is a Colombian. I wrote to him lastnight but have not gotten a reply back yet, but I will send a message to his friend now.


----------



## ArizonaTegu (Jul 21, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> If your experienced in packing and shipping, I may be able to help. Can you get me some photos of the injury?


 
I am not the one that would be packing and shipping the tegu. I live in AZ, the tegu is in NY, the person who needs to find a new home for it would be shipping. I will ask for pics of the injury, I was told their cat did the injury.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay, also ask if they are familar with packing and shipping, rather easy I could take them through if need be.


----------



## ArizonaTegu (Jul 23, 2013)

Update,
Sorry all for not getting back to you yesterday. The main person for this tegu is not replying back to me, I sent a message to his friend, the one who told me of this all, he stated he sent him a text message about me writing him, and still nothing. So, I am sad to say, for now, I give up on this kid. If he really needs to adopt out his tegu, then he should have replied back to me by now. I tried to help him by doing a post on here, but if the kid refues to reply back, there is nothing else I can do. I am sorry I wasted the time of you all. I will let you know if I hear anything though. Thanks.


----------

